# Thoughts?



## irene_crystal (Apr 27, 2011)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/2348297631.html
Any thoughts on what this is? I asked him for more pictures and haven't heard back...

I also am interested in this one possibly for my wife at $160
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/2348359615.html
or one that got flagged which I believe is a 30's womens elgin w/o tank for $100.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is the Ebay add. The pictures even suck on Ebay, it would be nice if the guy would take a picture of the complete bike. It has a Western Flyer headbadge and looks to be original. I would offer 326.00. As far as the other bike if you like it, 160.00 is a good price. However I see a lot of even nicer ladies bikes in this price range if you shop around.
http://cgi.ebay.com/PREWAR-WESTERN-...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a657df9c0#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## then8j (Apr 27, 2011)

I am also confused why there isnt a full side picture to be able to tell what it looks like........odd.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 27, 2011)

The condition of the seat is critical and unseen, but it appears to be Huffman made and something I would buy at this price point, but more eager if the seat is solid.
I don't know what a zerk fitting is, but with the right tank, you'll never see it.
The hiawatha is a no...no accesories, no upgrades (tank/springer), no curb appeal.
Chris


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ask and ye shall receive


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have more pics of this from a prior E-bay listing. When the last owner had it the price was a little lower, but still a great deal at that price. The paint is different than any Huffman I've seen ( the "V" and dots on the front fender). I had a discussion with 37Fleetwood about this bike a while ago. I wouldn't put a tank on it if it was me but that's my opinion


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 28, 2011)

It's like magic!


----------



## Luckykat32 (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm not sure if those fenders & guard are original to the bike, but that "V" on the front fender means "V for Victory", which was a WWII slogan.  In the middle of the V you can see " ...-" (dot dot dot dash) which is basically what they usually displayed w/ the "V" because its the morse code for victory.  That logo was displayed on flags, stickers, car emblems, plate toppers, my buddy has bookends...it was endless, the marketed the heck out of it.

It looks like it was done during that period & if this bike dates from about 40-42 (stopped metal production in April of '42 for the war) then it would totally make sense that either Hiawatha (or some kid) painted it on the fender.

If I had the money, I would buy it just for that fender!

Let me know if someone gets it, I'd like to see some better pictures so I can keep it in my files!


----------



## irene_crystal (Apr 29, 2011)

I like it, but I don't love it.. I have asked questions and he does not respond. Maybe he will respond if it doesn't sell on ebay...


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 29, 2011)

In response to luckycat... the forks have that same "V" on them. I think this is an original paint bike with nothing added. It has to be a '41 or '42 Huffman made Western Flyer. I'm like you, I was gonna buy it from the previous owner just because of the paint. Too bad he haggled me around for about a month or it would be with the rest of my Huffmans. Maybe someone will pipe-in as to weather or not Western Auto had a "victory" bike. I know some of the Elgin 4 stars were name victory models as well.


----------



## irene_crystal (May 1, 2011)

What are thoughts on this girls colorflow? Value as-is and do you think $200 is fair? 











I am just lost sometimes on what is desireable and valuable in girls bikes. This would be for my wife and not really an investment but didn't know if this would be a better deal and more desireable or a 1938 schwinn girls very plain for the same price including shipping below. My wife is split and so am I so am looking for feedback here...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/toys-prams/4783645381/in/photostream


----------



## ballooney (May 1, 2011)

I think for post-war girls bikes, this is one of the more desirable models. Without the tank and the batwing headlight, I'd say $200 is a fair price. This bike looks like it will clean up nicely as well. I'd say go for it.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 1, 2011)

*What it could look like*

Looks better without a tank...like it, but don't love it...REALLY?

Heres' mine badged Firestone and very similar to this ebay bike.


----------



## irene_crystal (May 1, 2011)

Maybe its just the paint and lack of tank for that ebay bike... I really am partial to tank bikes. I love that blue one you posted, much nicer than the ebay bike.



scrubbinrims said:


> Looks better without a tank...like it, but don't love it...REALLY?
> 
> Heres' mine badged Firestone and very similar to this ebay bike.
> View attachment 20503


----------



## thogsez (May 6, 2011)

I LOVE the ebay bike. The history is what really grabs me...


----------

